# Ants won't eat my Raid bait



## wahoowad

Maybe I have smart ants. I don't know. But a few days ago I started noticing some ants on my counters following several days of rain. I've never had an an issue in this house before. I see them coming in around an exterior wall electric outlet. I placed several bait traps along their trail. I've been watching them for a day now and they just walk past the bait and won't go in and eat it. I want them to eat it and take it back to the colony. Any advice? I cleaned the counter.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge

Boric acid powder, and look for water infiltration in that area. Try to get the powder in and around the area you see them, take the cover of the wall outlet if possible and get some of it inside the wall area. You can put the powder in a squeeze bottle and dispense it somewhat like a liquid. You want a poison they track back into the nest, not something they necessarily will eat.
I had ants under the front door, not the door istself but the door frame and where it meets the floor framing. Called the exterminator I was contracted with at the time. He came and used the boric acid powder and told me after they are gone, recaulk around the door.
A few years later when I replaced the door I found  the remains of an ant colony under the door in the plywood subfloor, which I also replaced. 

One interseting thing he told me was ants diets change depending on the time of year. I think they seek protien at one time sugars at a different time.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

We like the Terro. They take some back to the nest and it kill all of them then.


----------



## charly

Ants are smart. If they see ants are dieing , they won't let those ants bring that particular bait into the colony. I use to use Boric acid and sugar water. Sometimes would add mint jelly. I read Sweet N Low or Equal packts work well too. They both contain aspartame which was originally developed for an ant poison.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

I have had good luck detering ants with bay leaves...just put some down where you see them....after a few days replace with fresh ones then usually they are totally gone after a few days to a week....works better than anything else I have used plus it isn't dangerous to my bird if he's walking around on the floor.


----------



## yooperdave

just train the parrot to eat ants...


----------



## maverick06

ants in my yard have been out of control this year... unlike anything in the last 5 years. 

I bought some hardcore bait stations:  http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/outdoor-ant-control-kit-p-1582.html






They seem to be working, the ants are feeding agressively off of one of them (at any time there are 15-40 ants visible on it) the other 3 are more slow (3-10). however, they seem to be working. Supposidly the bait takes a while to work. They have been feeding for about 2 weeks so far. Big reduction since I put them out, seem to still be diminishing.

It also depends on what type of ant you have, some eat sweet stuff, some eat protien/greassy stuff.... you have to pick the bait that is what they are looking for.


----------



## charly

maverick06 said:
			
		

> ants in my yard have been out of control this year... unlike anything in the last 5 years.
> 
> I bought some hardcore bait stations: http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/outdoor-ant-control-kit-p-1582.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to be working, the ants are feeding agressively off of one of them (at any time there are 15-40 ants visible on it) the other 3 are more slow (3-10). however, they seem to be working. Supposidly the bait takes a while to work. They have been feeding for about 2 weeks so far. Big reduction since I put them out, seem to still be diminishing.
> 
> It also depends on what type of ant you have, some eat sweet stuff, some eat protien/greassy stuff.... you have to pick the bait that is what they are looking for.


 That's great they are working. After reading up on ants, if you don't kill the queen she just makes more workers. Soooooooooo, alot of the exterminators just took people's money by just spraying down some thing to kill the workers, it still didn't get rid of the ant problem, and spraying also causes a nest relocation, and then you get what is called satellite nest's, which means you have more than one now. So feeding the ant's is the right way to get rid of them, having them bring food to the queen , which will unknowing to her , kill her. Spraying is just a big money maker. How cheap to get rid of them the right way. Spraying just makes people happy because they killed the worker ants quick. But the problem was not fixed. Plus now your left with a lot of toxic chemical I wouldn't want around, indoors or out.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge

You need to poison the whole colony. The workers will carry the right type of poison to the queen and kill her too. This has to be something they come in contact with and unknowingly carry it into the nest, not something they eat.
The colony under my door completly died off. Once dead, further spraying keeps any new or old ants from reforming nests, it's a 2 step process. 

I agree exterminators have a racket. They did a great job at my house but simply charged more than I wanted to pay. I was paying $90 a quarter for them to come and spray. Did some research, found that real extermination chemicals are not really regulated in PA. I bought a 96oz concentrate bottle of a synthesized, plant based chemical froman ebay dealer. It and a sprayer cost about $90. I now use 6oz. a year, spraying 2 oz's at a time mixed with a gallon of water, spraying inside and out, not a bug in sight. The bottle will last me 6 more years at the current rate, much more cheaper.

Don't waste your time or money on Home Depot and Lowes insecticides. They are more deterents than they are poisons. 

Carpenter ants can be just as damaging to structural framing as termites, nothing too fool with or take lightly.


----------



## charly

kettensÃ¤ge said:
			
		

> You need to poison the whole colony. The workers will carry the right type of poison to the queen and kill her too. This has to be something they come in contact with and unknowingly carry it into the nest, not something they eat.
> The colony under my door completly died off. Once dead, further spraying keeps any new or old ants from reforming nests, it's a 2 step process.
> 
> I agree exterminators have a racket. They did a great job at my house but simply charged more than I wanted to pay. I was paying $90 a quarter for them to come and spray. Did some research, found that real extermination chemicals are not really regulated in PA. I bought a 9 concentrate bottle of a synthesized, plant based chemical froman ebay dealer. It and a sprayer cost about $90. I now use 6oz. a year, spraying 2 oz's at a time mixed with a gallon of water, spraying inside and out, not a bug in sight. The bottle will last me 6 more years at the current rate, much more cheaper.
> 
> Don't waste your time or money on Home Depot and Lowes insecticides. They are more deterents than they are poisons.
> 
> Carpenter ants can be just as damaging to structural framing as termites, nothing too fool with or take lightly.


 I read that carpenter ants are really lazy, and will not eat away at sound dry wood, only wet or decayed wood. That's why entrance ways from splash back get wet around the sills and the ants will attack that wet wood. A good friend who did pest control for over 25 years told me all about the carpenters ants. He loved what he did. He said uncovered decks '"attached" to a house was another prime area for ants. If they're uncovered, he said your better off having a gap between the deck and house. He treated a lot of those area's. I had a hand scribed log home built about 9 years ago, 18-24 diameter logs. Completed in the fall. Spring came and I started seeing scary amounts of carpenter ants. I had cleared woods to build , took away their nests and they took up residency in my 6 month old log home. That's when I learned all about carpenter ant's form my log builder and exterminator friend. They weren't going to eat my home but attracted to the green logs as they needed a good year to dry out. So I feed the ants and they slowly died off. The following year no more ants. Termites I wouldn't want. At least ants you see in their travels.


----------



## heat seeker

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> We like the Terro. They take some back to the nest and it kill all of them then.



+1 - works great for us. Each spring we get a new infestation - a couple of days, they're gone after we put the Terro out. 
Squirrels are our problem now. We never had them around until last year, now they are becoming a real nuisance.


----------



## Panhandler

heat seeker said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We like the Terro. They take some back to the nest and it kill all of them then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 - works great for us. Each spring we get a new infestation - a couple of days, they're gone after we put the Terro out.
> Squirrels are our problem now. We never had them around until last year, now they are becoming a real nuisance.
Click to expand...


Always, always, worked for me. I used to get 'em every spring, too. Last couple years, nothing. NOT that I'm complaining.


----------



## heat seeker

Panhandler said:
			
		

> heat seeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We like the Terro. They take some back to the nest and it kill all of them then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 - works great for us. Each spring we get a new infestation - a couple of days, they're gone after we put the Terro out.
> Squirrels are our problem now. We never had them around until last year, now they are becoming a real nuisance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always, always, worked for me. I used to get 'em every spring, too. Last couple years, nothing. NOT that I'm complaining.
Click to expand...


If you do miss them, I'll send you some -  you can have your own Ant Farm with genuine New England rock-eating ants.


----------



## Later

aspartame is not a poison

http://www.snopes.com/humor/iftrue/antpoison.asp


----------



## charly

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> aspartame is not a poison
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/humor/iftrue/antpoison.asp


 What I meant was it was developed for an ant poison at one time,whoops! Gota get it right :lol:


----------



## charly

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> aspartame is not a poison
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/humor/iftrue/antpoison.asp


  What am I saying, I did quote it right. I didn't say it was poison, in my original post I said it was originally developed as an ant poison. I didn't state it was poison now in the Equal or Sweet N Low form.


----------



## charly

One of the toxic ingredients of aspartame is wood alcohol. When the temperature exceeds 86 degrees, the wood alcohol is now converted to formaldehyde, and then to formic acid, which in turn metabolic acidosis. Basically Aspartame attacks the nervous system. It's in the same class of poisons as Cyanide & Arsenic.  Just kills at a much slower rate. Interesting reading @ Holistic Healthy Living.


----------



## Later

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/aspartame.asp


----------



## wahoowad

These little bastard ants are not entering the Raid traps to eat the bait. They have been right next to their trail for a day and a half. I'm seeing more ants now. 

Last night I took the electrical outlet cover off from the outlet they are entering from. As soon as I did that there was a mini explosion of ants that ran out and started to scatter. I was like "CRAP!" and did not have any ant spray. The flying insect spray worked well on them though. I went ahead and sprayed a little into the outlet and also dusted it with borax powder I had around. Today they have stopped coming out of the outlet but I know they must still be in the wall. I don't really have a way to get any bait inside the wall.


----------



## charly

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/aspartame.asp


     Something I would never take. The ants show how deadly it is! Enough said! FDA wanted to ban the stuff but Monsanto who made it, had to much money to allow it to be banned. Same nice people who make all the GMO seed.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

xclimber said:
			
		

> One of the toxic ingredients of aspartame is wood alcohol. When the temperature exceeds 86 degrees, the wood alcohol is now converted to formaldehyde, and then to formic acid, which in turn metabolic acidosis. Basically Aspartame attacks the nervous system. It's in the same class of poisons as Cyanide & Arsenic.  Just kills at a much slower rate. Interesting reading @ Holistic Healthy Living.



I have a PhD in chemistry and I am having a brain cramp trying to follow this... it's like the schizophrenic rambling of someone that just knows a few chemical names


----------



## charly

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> xclimber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the toxic ingredients of aspartame is wood alcohol. When the temperature exceeds 86 degrees, the wood alcohol is now converted to formaldehyde, and then to formic acid, which in turn metabolic acidosis. Basically Aspartame attacks the nervous system. It's in the same class of poisons as Cyanide & Arsenic. Just kills at a much slower rate. Interesting reading @ Holistic Healthy Living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a PhD in chemistry and I am having a brain cramp trying to follow this... it's like the schizophrenic rambling of someone that just knows a few chemical names
Click to expand...

 Perhaps you could state as to why aspartame is not the best thing to ingest. I was simply stating that I read it killed ants, and it was developed as an ant poison originally. Then this whole thing goes on and on, contested, contested, contested. Ridiculous. People have nothing better to do than to criticize? I thought this forum was to help people out, not go over what they say with a fine tooth comb. I guess I'll keep my mouth shut from now on and let the experts post!


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Fine tooth comb nothing.  You are perpetuating mis-information, then defending it when called on it.

Your information is wrong.

There have been studies on bad effects of aspartame.  I'm no expert on it.  The wood alcohol then formaldehyde then formic acid or whatever... ridiculous.


----------



## charly

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Fine tooth comb nothing.  You are perpetuating mis-information, then defending it when called on it.
> 
> Your information is wrong.
> 
> There have been studies on bad effects of aspartame.  I'm no expert on it.  The wood alcohol then formaldehyde then formic acid or whatever... ridiculous.


 I'm just stating what I read about aspartame on the Holistic Healthy Living web site. Then "they" not me are giving mis information!


----------



## Adios Pantalones

OK- sorry- they sound like rambling schizophrenics.


----------



## charly

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> OK- sorry- they sound like rambling schizophrenics.


  I was simply trying to provide a source of information I read from an article, not trying to be an expert.


----------



## gpcollen1

I have found the liquid to be best.  i did not even apply it on the cardboard they provide.  I applied it where the ants traveled - in the cracks, corners or wherever.  Sure enough, they disappeared.


----------



## Later

xclimber said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xclimber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the toxic ingredients of aspartame is wood alcohol. When the temperature exceeds 86 degrees, the wood alcohol is now converted to formaldehyde, and then to formic acid, which in turn metabolic acidosis. Basically Aspartame attacks the nervous system. It's in the same class of poisons as Cyanide & Arsenic. Just kills at a much slower rate. Interesting reading @ Holistic Healthy Living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a PhD in chemistry and I am having a brain cramp trying to follow this... it's like the schizophrenic rambling of someone that just knows a few chemical names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you could state as to why aspartame is not the best thing to ingest. I was simply stating that I read it killed ants, and it was developed as an ant poison originally. Then this whole thing goes on and on, contested, contested, contested. Ridiculous. People have nothing better to do than to criticize? I thought this forum was to help people out, not go over what they say with a fine tooth comb. I guess I'll keep my mouth shut from now on and let the experts post!
Click to expand...


Not intending to criticize anyone in the forum and I apologize if anyone took offense at my posting. Aspartame, it seems, to have been discovered a result of the research in developing an anti-ulcer drug.  And seems to be one of the most thoroughly evaluated food additives and is approved in more than 90 countries.


----------



## charly

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> xclimber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xclimber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the toxic ingredients of aspartame is wood alcohol. When the temperature exceeds 86 degrees, the wood alcohol is now converted to formaldehyde, and then to formic acid, which in turn metabolic acidosis. Basically Aspartame attacks the nervous system. It's in the same class of poisons as Cyanide & Arsenic. Just kills at a much slower rate. Interesting reading @ Holistic Healthy Living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a PhD in chemistry and I am having a brain cramp trying to follow this... it's like the schizophrenic rambling of someone that just knows a few chemical names
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you could state as to why aspartame is not the best thing to ingest. I was simply stating that I read it killed ants, and it was developed as an ant poison originally. Then this whole thing goes on and on, contested, contested, contested. Ridiculous. People have nothing better to do than to criticize? I thought this forum was to help people out, not go over what they say with a fine tooth comb. I guess I'll keep my mouth shut from now on and let the experts post!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not intending to criticize anyone in the forum and I apologize if anyone took offense at my posting. Aspartame, it seems, to have been discovered a result of the research in developing an anti-ulcer drug.  And seems to be one of the most thoroughly evaluated food additives and is approved in more than 90 countries.
Click to expand...

   Wow !! This has gotten way off the subject for ant control.


----------



## firefighterjake

Have you tried purple Kool-aid?


----------



## davmor

This is what I use. At one time had Ants crawling outside the house, some inside at times. Sprayed it once and they disappeared.
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/termidor-sc-p-184.html


----------



## esuitt

I read and have used powder, straight dollar store talcum/ baby powder. Worked at my dads house where they were crawling in between the brick and siding getting into the basement and then I used it around our kitchen since it was not poisonous I did not have to worry about food, dishes and dogs getting into it.


----------

